# mars 2 full spec



## techrons78 (Feb 25, 2015)

Never bought mars light I know they are cheaper and that scares me...how does everyone like them.


----------



## Locked (Feb 25, 2015)

I have been using this one>>http://www.topledgrowlight.com/reflector-led-grow-light-144x3w.html#.VO6WPM70BJ8
Used it solo and with another LED light and it has worked well.  It fits a 2x4 space well.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 25, 2015)

check out MR1's "in the tent" thread, I believe he uses a MarsII 700w fixture.


----------



## techrons78 (Feb 26, 2015)

So I bought the mars 2 300 flower bloom switch
..the  later I see fitsll spec led from diff comoany same brand says Its full spec it was 50 more so I assumed it was..I asked for refund they say full spec but i call bullshit.i know u can get them custom but not gonna go with mars 2 unless im just missing sometbing..


----------



## Bruce111 (Nov 13, 2019)

I used one of their old model ProII80, it is not bad. But after i used the new SP250, i believe Mars will fly again.


----------

